# Strange hardware errors



## ahankinson (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a strange error that's popping up on one of my new servers. My FreeBSD system log is filling with the following error:

```
kernel: mfi0: 7392 (318361459s/0x0004/CRIT) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 below error threshold
kernel: mfi0: 7393 (318361579s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 returned to normal
kernel: mfi0: 7394 (318362059s/0x0004/CRIT) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 below error threshold
kernel: mfi0: 7395 (318362179s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 returned to normal
kernel: mfi0: 7396 (318362419s/0x0004/CRIT) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 below error threshold
kernel: mfi0: 7397 (318362659s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 returned to normal
kernel: mfi0: 7398 (318362779s/0x0004/CRIT) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 below error threshold
kernel: mfi0: 7399 (318363019s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 returned to normal
kernel: mfi0: 7400 (318363139s/0x0004/CRIT) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 below error threshold
kernel: mfi0: 7401 (318363259s/0x0004/info) - Enclosure PD 00(c Ports 4-7/p1) temperature sensor 1 returned to normal
```

It seems to be related to my RAID controller, but nothing is showing up in the system management hardware event logs. It's also triggering the audible alarm, which is a bit annoying. 

Our machine room is at 19Â°C. The only think I could find that might be remotely strange is the following sensor readings:

```
Sensor ID              : P1 Therm Margin (0x99)
 Entity ID             : 3.1
 Sensor Type (Analog)  : Temperature
 Sensor Reading        : -72 (+/- 0) degrees C
 Status                : ok
 Lower Non-Recoverable : na
 Lower Critical        : na
 Lower Non-Critical    : na
 Upper Non-Critical    : na
 Upper Critical        : na
 Upper Non-Recoverable : na
 Assertion Events      : 
 Assertions Enabled    : 

Sensor ID              : P1B Therm Margin (0x9c)
 Entity ID             : 3.3
 Sensor Type (Analog)  : Temperature
 Sensor Reading        : -71 (+/- 0) degrees C
 Status                : ok
 Lower Non-Recoverable : na
 Lower Critical        : na
 Lower Non-Critical    : na
 Upper Non-Critical    : na
 Upper Critical        : na
 Upper Non-Recoverable : na
 Assertion Events      : 
 Assertions Enabled    : 

Sensor ID              : P1 Therm Ctrl % (0xc0)
 Entity ID             : 3.1
 Sensor Type (Analog)  : Temperature
 Sensor Reading        : 0 (+/- 0.585) unspecified
 Status                : ok
 Lower Non-Recoverable : na
 Lower Critical        : na
 Lower Non-Critical    : na
 Upper Non-Critical    : na
 Upper Critical        : 49.530
 Upper Non-Recoverable : na
 Assertion Events      : 
 Assertions Enabled    : ucr+ 
 Deassertions Enabled  : ucr+
```

Here's the obligatory stats:


```
FreeBSD p2100a 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Fri Nov 27 19:27:02 EST 2009     root@p2100a:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/CUSTOM  amd64
```

Has anyone seen anything like that?


----------

